# another bathing question!



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont bathe Sadie often but when I do, what should I bathe her with? I bought some dog shampoo that's supposed to be "nourishing" but it seems to me that it dries her hair out. My mom's GSD gets baths more often because she gets so stinky, but her skin also dries out a lot and she has to go get ointments and pills so that she will stop scratching and biting and pulling fur out. I just want to prevent this if I can, so should I use people shampoo? Use conditioner? Whats best?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think usuing shampoo that's formulated
for humans is good for dogs. i like the organic shampoos.
i use Earthbath. 

make sure your Mother's dog isn't reacting to what
your Mother is feeding them.


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

I have had good luck using Zodiac flea shampoo. Aside from getting rid of fleas, it leaves the fur very soft and has a long lasting smell. I've worried about the chemicals, but I used it for 14 years on my last shepherd without problems. A dog with dry itchy skin maybe suffering from bad food as opposed to something in the shampoo though.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadmake sure your Mother's dog isn't reacting to what your Mother is feeding them.


The vet swears that its just dry skin, so he gives her medicated shampoo, which I think only dries her out more, which further fuels the cycle. Just my opinion. 

Where do you get EarthBath? Sadie's on advantage for fleas, and I don't really bathe her for flea control, but I'll check the Zodiac stuff out too. I've seen their products at Wal-Mart, but didn't know how good/reliable they were!


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

I know a lot of people worry about chemicals etc, but the Zodiac stuff has always left my dogs' fur soft and they've never had dry skin.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have tried many different types of dog shampoos since I have a couple different dogs coats.

Mauser, Sasha and Winnie have dog FUR.

Tazer, Kaynya and Spike have dog HAIR.

Fur grows to a set length then stops. Hair keeps growing.









I've found that the HAIR dogs need the same types of shampoos I use along with a bit of extra conditioning.

The FUR dogs get dog-formulated shampoos and conditioners.

I ALWAYS use conditioner on ALL the dogs.

#1 most important thing in bathing a dog is to RINSE RINSE RINSE the shampoo out. Once I think I have it all rinsed out I spend another 2-3 minutes running water over the dog.

Even just a tiny amount of shampoo left in the coat will cause sking problems.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Stinky and dry fur and skin....that points to diet to me....

What exactly has been done food wise to rule out food issues?


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDElsaHmmmmmmmmmmm. Stinky and dry fur and skin....that points to diet to me....
> 
> What exactly has been done food wise to rule out food issues?


Her food has been changed numerous times with no luck... She's been ok for the last few months, but hasn't been going outside as much. She hasnt been bathed as much either... 

I give Sadie coconut oil as several people on here have reccommended, but mom's dog wont touch it!! lol She's picky!


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

See if you can find Miracle Coat (I get it at a feed shop but it's available online and at some Petsmart stores). It has Tea Tree oil and is soap-free and gentle enough to use daily if needed. It naturally repels fleas and bacteria, smells great, is super moisturizing, and helps heal dryness and skin irritation. 

Earthbath makes a Tea Tree & Aloe and an Oatmeal formula that work very well for dogs without drying them out. You can usually find that at Petsmart, too.

(I'm sure Petco has these products, I just use to work at a Petsmart so I know their products too well)

ETA: Give them salmon oil (you can get the capsules in the vitamin section at Walmart) instead of the coconut. Much cheaper and better for the dog's coat, and many picky dogs like the flavor.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:#1 most important thing in bathing a dog is to RINSE RINSE RINSE the shampoo out. Once I think I have it all rinsed out I spend another 2-3 minutes running water over the dog.


I am so paranoid about this, even when I'm done I will spend an extra 5 minutes just making sure the soap is out, lol. 

I use two soaps, shampoo and then a conditioner, it's always good to use a conditioner after the shampoo.

I either use Minksheen, bio groom, or pure paws for the shampoo. For the conditioner I mostly use bio groom stuff, like this.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I love the Miracle Coat and also AvoDerm shampoos. I really like the Isle of Dog products and Plush Puppy products too. 

Ditto on the rinsing. I have seen disasters in skin from lack of complete rinsing!


----------

